# Igloo Factory Sale



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Just got a notice Igloo in Katy is having their warehouse sale Oct 14-16. They have always had good deals on their coolers and other products they make thinning out over stock.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Is the a time with this event? I would like to go by and pick a couple of them up. IS there a store front at the warehouse or are they set up in the parking lot?


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

I went last year. They do have a small store. The hours last year were normal business hours.


----------

